# Approved!



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We just got approved for a Golden rescue in our area and we are in the approval for the other two. Now we wait....

Can't wait to bring another golden into our family!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LadyLuck*

LadyLuck

So glad for you-it will be amazing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Congratulations,*_ so exciting!

Looking forward to your updates and meeting your new family member.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyLuck1022 said:


> We just got approved for a Golden rescue in our area and we are in the approval for the other two. Now we wait....
> 
> Can't wait to bring another golden into our family!


Good for you and the kids who will have you as a foster mom!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any updates?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We've been approved for two months and still waiting. I'm discouraged, but I guess its a good sign that there aren't too many golden's needing homes in our area. 

Our 10 month old LOVES playdates and daycare, we want to get her a friend so badly. 

We are hesitant to adopt from the pound or a pet store, I'm afraid if the dog hasn't seen a vet and gotten all their shots we are putting our current pup at risk. 

Any other suggestions on how to adopt besides getting approved at our local rescues? 

thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

Have you checked back with the rescues to show you are still interested?
Do you have a 10 month old pup or a child that is 10 months?

Before you adopt from a shelter, the dog has to have vaccines-I believe it's the law.
I


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally, we got the call! We met a very sweet girl from of our local rescues last night and fell in love immediately. We should have her in a couple weeks, can't wait! Will post more once she moves in!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

LadyLuck1022 said:


> Finally, we got the call! We met a very sweet girl from of our local rescues last night and fell in love immediately. We should have her in a couple weeks, can't wait! Will post more once she moves in!


Here is to hoping you get hear something soon !!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ladyluck*

Ladyluck

Congratulations!! Adopting is so gratifying.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes! We found our special girl a couple weeks ago, I made new post - I should have added it here. 

Lily is our newest family member and such a love bug!

I can't figure out how to post a picture in the reply, but look for the other thread - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/323361-finally.html


----------

